
CallStranger: DDoS and Port Scan via UPnP Subscribe Callback - doener
https://callstranger.com/
======
sp332
This says the info was provided to ISPs back in April. Is this something that
could be addressed by updating firmware on routers, like disabling certain
kinds of UPnP responses? Or is it something that would have to be managed at
the network level, like rate-limiting UPnP traffic?

